# GSM Adelaide Team 13 - Additional document request



## hkhan (May 6, 2012)

We applied for Australian immigration under GSM sublass 175 during May 2012. Our status was updated on Aug 2012 to ‘Application further processed’. Then for a year we haven’t heard from CO or any other DIAC teams. Lately, we got an email from Adelaide Team 13 requesting further education details regarding primary and secondary education. Adelaide Team 13 is not our CO team as they mentioned in the email that they are not responsible for our application assessment. They are only responsible to request additional documents where required and any query related to application status will not be entertained by this team.
This is for the first time we have been contacted by any of the DIAC team. Can anyone shed some light over why we have been requested by a team for additional information other than our CO team?


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

hkhan said:


> We applied for Australian immigration under GSM sublass 175 during May 2012. Our status was updated on Aug 2012 to ‘Application further processed’. Then for a year we haven’t heard from CO or any other DIAC teams. Lately, we got an email from Adelaide Team 13 requesting further education details regarding primary and secondary education. Adelaide Team 13 is not our CO team as they mentioned in the email that they are not responsible for our application assessment. They are only responsible to request additional documents where required and any query related to application status will not be entertained by this team.
> This is for the first time we have been contacted by any of the DIAC team. Can anyone shed some light over why we have been requested by a team for additional information other than our CO team?


On August 20, 2013 I also got mail from adelaide team 13 for additional information. They also wrote same as yours.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Adelaide Team 13 is helping others CO Team to speed up the visa process!


----------



## Rabee (Jun 19, 2013)

hey friends, yes the same scenario happened with me back in July 2013. I have asked my CO (T33-LR) and he confirmed they are helping him.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys, just want to get some feedback regarding this team... Today I was also contacted by team 13 asking few additional doc... Anyone has any idea about this team?? Appreciate any feedback, thanks.


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone???


----------



## tanbd (Jul 11, 2013)

Still no reply to my question... Any feedback will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Urlacher (Oct 2, 2012)

tanbd said:


> Guys, just want to get some feedback regarding this team... Today I was also contacted by team 13 asking few additional doc... Anyone has any idea about this team?? Appreciate any feedback, thanks.


And what happen???You send them reqested documents/information???Have they contacted you later???


----------



## Shahab_elc (May 15, 2013)

Urlacher said:


> And what happen???You send them reqested documents/information???Have they contacted you later???


Hey there, as far as I know about this team, they are responsible for security check ...


----------



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

Shahab_elc said:


> Hey there, as far as I know about this team, they are responsible for security check ...


Yes, you are true, they are responsible for security checks and verifty (may be by contacting your employer/education school/college) the details of documents submitted by applicant.


----------



## Shahab_elc (May 15, 2013)

Further, it should be mentioned that I received an email from Team 13 requesting some information about my job and education history ... I sent the requested information, right after sending I got an auto respond email confirming that Team 13 received my email* (This email confirms that your email has been successfully received by team 13. )* Hope it's affirmative.


----------



## Shahab_elc (May 15, 2013)

It's me again with another question for you guys  .
Does anyone know about Cap and Cease Repayments. I found Team 13 is also responsible for Cap and Cease Repayments. It makes me a bit worried. When I talked to my consultant about team 13, he said they are responsible for some security checks. However in their auto respond email they said *"Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments"* ... 

Now I doubt .. What they really responsible for ...

Does anyone have an exact idea about them ?


----------



## mimia (Feb 27, 2014)

I applied for 189 visa on Nov 25 2013. However, I haven't been allocated CO till now, although team 13 sent me an email few days back requesting my husband's educational and job details. Is this security check or perfectly normal?Really worried, please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## mimia (Feb 27, 2014)

*189 visa issue!*



raminbdjp said:


> On August 20, 2013 I also got mail from adelaide team 13 for additional information. They also wrote same as yours.



I applied for 189 visa on Nov 25 2013. However, I haven't been allocated CO till now, although team 13 sent me an email few days back requesting my husband's educational and job details. Is this security check or perfectly normal?Really worried, please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

Since this is a thread about team-13, I am not creating a new thread. I would just like to have some clarification on what today team-13 has asked me for.

They have asked me to 
1. include a particular period under my Employment History, and 
2. mention the personal email address of my brother who lives in Australia

How do I provide the above information? Do I simply reply to them, or do I fill out form80 again and then upload? Please help, anyone.

__ mcgyver


----------



## ssaifuddin (May 13, 2012)

mcgyver said:


> Since this is a thread about team-13, I am not creating a new thread. I would just like to have some clarification on what today team-13 has asked me for.
> 
> They have asked me to
> 1. include a particular period under my Employment History, and
> ...


Hi

If they did not ask for Form 80 or any other official proof. Better write everything they mention in email in word Document and save as pdf. And send it back to them.

I think this team is for speeding up the process. I mean it took some of the workload from actual CO, finish it and submit it back to CO.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

mimia said:


> I applied for 189 visa on Nov 25 2013. However, I haven't been allocated CO till now, although team 13 sent me an email few days back requesting my husband's educational and job details. Is this security check or perfectly normal?Really worried, please help me out.
> 
> Thanks


Dear mimia,

Have you submitted the documents requested by Team 13, and have got any reply after submittion or did you get contacted by co?

thank
ozstyle


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

Shahab_elc said:


> It's me again with another question for you guys  .
> Does anyone know about Cap and Cease Repayments. I found Team 13 is also responsible for Cap and Cease Repayments. It makes me a bit worried. When I talked to my consultant about team 13, he said they are responsible for some security checks. However in their auto respond email they said *"Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments"* ...
> 
> Now I doubt .. What they really responsible for ...
> ...



Dear Shahab

did you get any further updates after submitting the documents to team 13?

thank
ozstyle


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

hkhan said:


> We applied for Australian immigration under GSM sublass 175 during May 2012. Our status was updated on Aug 2012 to ‘Application further processed’. Then for a year we haven’t heard from CO or any other DIAC teams. Lately, we got an email from Adelaide Team 13 requesting further education details regarding primary and secondary education. Adelaide Team 13 is not our CO team as they mentioned in the email that they are not responsible for our application assessment. They are only responsible to request additional documents where required and any query related to application status will not be entertained by this team.
> This is for the first time we have been contacted by any of the DIAC team. Can anyone shed some light over why we have been requested by a team for additional information other than our CO team?


Dear Hkhan

Could you please let me know, after submitting to team 13, did your application progressed any further? or is it still under SC

thanks
ozstlye


----------



## ozstyle (Jun 13, 2013)

tanbd said:


> Guys, just want to get some feedback regarding this team... Today I was also contacted by team 13 asking few additional doc... Anyone has any idea about this team?? Appreciate any feedback, thanks.


Dear Tanbd

have you got any positive response, after submitting documents to team 13. please advice

thank you
ozstlye


----------



## knightsword (Apr 24, 2014)

My CO asked me to fill in form 180. After the form was submitted, I was contacted by Team 13. He asked me to answer one question in form 80 (which I forget to tick), some gap in my education (usu. summer holidays) and fill in my my employment and education in a table format sent by him. Still waiting ....


----------



## Melbourne_Vic (Jul 6, 2014)

mimia said:


> I applied for 189 visa on Nov 25 2013. However, I haven't been allocated CO till now, although team 13 sent me an email few days back requesting my husband's educational and job details. Is this security check or perfectly normal?Really worried, please help me out.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mimia, Just wondering did you hear anything yet? as we are exactly on the same boat as you 

Thanks


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

I am from Bangladesh and my agent was contact by the same team on June 16 to submit the form 80s of me and my wife since we did not upload that on immiaccount.
My agent uploaded it on immiaccount and probably replied them also. Pls note that this team in not our CO since it as been written-

_*This team is responsible for security checking since in the email it has been clearly stated that- Team 13 is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Team 13 does not respond to status update requests. If you have already been allocated a team for processing of your application, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. If you do not have a case officer allocated, please refer to the following page for allocation timeframes: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications*_

So, i am also in the same boat. I heard recently there are cases where without allocating CO there are grants. Again, BD is a high risk country. SO may be after accomplishing security check, CO will be allocated. Actually, there are several cases i hav seen in this forum where CO was not allocated. People are still waiting.



Melbourne_Vic said:


> Hi mimia, Just wondering did you hear anything yet? as we are exactly on the same boat as you
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mimia (Feb 27, 2014)

Melbourne_Vic said:


> Hi mimia, Just wondering did you hear anything yet? as we are exactly on the same boat as you
> 
> Thanks


Not yet!


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I received a similar email from team 13. However, my CO is from Brisbane and she askef ro additional info. from your knowledge, has anyone contacted by team 13 and got granted quickly? or should I expect a long wait? 12 months or more


----------



## Natalia2013 (Nov 14, 2014)

We already nave been waiting 13 months since firt question of team 13...


----------



## Natalia2013 (Nov 14, 2014)

We already have been waiting 13 months since first enquiry from team 13.. 
11 months fron the second...


----------



## ssaifuddin (May 13, 2012)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received a similar email from team 13. However, my CO is from Brisbane and she askef ro additional info. from your knowledge, has anyone contacted by team 13 and got granted quickly? or should I expect a long wait? 12 months or more


Hi I am not very sure but its seem to me as start of security check.

regards


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

ssaifuddin is correct..it's about the long security check. just relax for 1 year.




amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received a similar email from team 13. However, my CO is from Brisbane and she askef ro additional info. from your knowledge, has anyone contacted by team 13 and got granted quickly? or should I expect a long wait? 12 months or more


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

hkhan said:


> We applied for Australian immigration under GSM sublass 175 during May 2012. Our status was updated on Aug 2012 to ‘Application further processed’. Then for a year we haven’t heard from CO or any other DIAC teams. Lately, we got an email from Adelaide Team 13 requesting further education details regarding primary and secondary education. Adelaide Team 13 is not our CO team as they mentioned in the email that they are not responsible for our application assessment. They are only responsible to request additional documents where required and any query related to application status will not be entertained by this team.
> This is for the first time we have been contacted by any of the DIAC team. Can anyone shed some light over why we have been requested by a team for additional information other than our CO team?


Dear HKhan,

did you get the Grant? i was also contacted by team 13 on 11-May-15.

Best Regards,


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received a similar email from team 13. However, my CO is from Brisbane and she askef ro additional info. from your knowledge, has anyone contacted by team 13 and got granted quickly? or should I expect a long wait? 12 months or more


Hi,

Did you get the grant or still waiting?

Best Regards,

AQ


----------

